# It's a muddy mud world . . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate mud!!!!!!!!! 

My Goats revolve around their feeder, and because it's a square box with slants to put their heads through, there is like 2 inchs of water/manure mixture all around the box and so today I started hauling large stones in there by hand . . . . :roll: I'm not done yet and it looks awful, but their feet are dry atleast. 
and then the gateway is flooded because my dad had a skidloader goin' through there and so it's like a mud puddle right by the gate and it drives me nuts! 



I would put them in my other pen, but my horse is currently residing in the shelter there. 

I hate mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's that way here now....and when Candy brought her girls she was nice enough to also bring some "pavers"....I have them laid as stepping stones from the gate to the door and then to the water bucket...my girls absolutely hate mud!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You should see Daisy balance herself on a narrow board. . . .oh it is too funny! 
But my nubian is part pig I think . . . .her knees are soooo dirty. . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having a heck of a time with mud also. My poor animals!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man, I'm sorry guys. I hate mud. Luckily we don't have any mud right now.....it's been really dry and the ground freezes at night...so i'm feeling really lucky now.  We're supposed to get snow Saturday and Sunday so hopefully it doesn't melt really soon afterwards. I hate mud!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we are dry as well...until this weekend.. rain is coming for a week......I to hate the mud.....
I remember one year...I was walking through thick mud ....my rubber boot got suck... I couldn't get it out.. :help: ..I had to take off my rubber boot that was stuck... to try to pull it out with both hands...not putting my foot down ...that had my sock exposed........to find myself off balance ........when that happened ..... my foot with my sock..... went right into the mud...eww :doh: :hair:  :roll:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh Toth! :hug: 
I was trying to jump mud puddles in the pasture while balancing 2 flakes of hay and trying to keep my dress clean . . . .my horse ran into me, sent me spinning, skirt flailing and KAPLOP! In the biggest mud puddle ever. . . . :angry: AND MY SKIRT WAS PRETTY MUCH ALL WHITE. . . . :doh: 


KW. . . . it's been raining for weeks here. . . . . . . . . .I'm about ready to :hair:. my pens are all but flooding . . . . . :roll: the gruond is starting to freeze tho. . . . . so I'm actually praying for snow. . . . . ray:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We don't have mud because its too cold for it! It is freezing up here, I hate it.
I'd take mud over cold & snow anyday.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We don't have too much of a problem with mud here. . . . but it's raining a lot today. :sigh: So, no doubt that'll change some.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh Toth! :hug:
> I was trying to jump mud puddles in the pasture while balancing 2 flakes of hay and trying to keep my dress clean . . . .my horse ran into me, sent me spinning, skirt flailing and KAPLOP! In the biggest mud puddle ever. . . . :angry: AND MY SKIRT WAS PRETTY MUCH ALL WHITE. . . . :doh:


 Mud is way to dirty... :doh: LOL...I think it has a magnet for white .....like your dress....was white.....so was my....socks....WAS......LOL :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, that reminds me of when we were feeding some cattle at another ranch once. Big, huge piles of mud (about 1 1/2 feet deep, it was bad!) My boot got stuck and I tried to pull it out and ended up taking out my whole foot, then losing balance and falling forwards in the mud. How embarrassing! Thankfully, it was only my cousin around, she doesn't mind my idiotic nature. 

Yep, good times.


----------

